# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle Firmware تفليش Wiko_U_Feel_MT6735

## mohamed73

تفليش Wiko_U_Feel_MT6735     

```
Card found : xxxxxxx , v0143
Infinity-Box [ Chinese Miracle ] MediaTek Service Module [ MTK ] v2.12

Load IDBase v518137 Ok!


Preloader [HW DEV] Info : 
 EMI : DEV : MT6752
 EMI : SRC : preloader_p6601.bin
 EMI : CNT : 0009
 EMI : [00] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 90014A484147326505 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : HAG2e : RAM : [ 3,00 GB ]
 EMI : [01] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 150100513331334D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : Q313MB : RAM : [ 2,00 GB ]
 EMI : [02] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 90014A483847316505 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : H8G1e : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
 EMI : [03] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 450100445331303038 : VEN : SANDISK   | DEV : DS1008 : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
 EMI : [04] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 110100303038473330 : VEN : TOSHIBA   | DEV : 008G30 : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
 EMI : [05] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 150100463832324D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : F822MB : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
 EMI : [06] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 15010051345A334D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : Q4Z3MB : RAM : [ 2,00 GB ]
 EMI : [07] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 90014A484247346132 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : HBG4a2 : RAM : [ 3,00 GB ]
 EMI : [08] : eMMC : DDR3 : ID : 150100463732324D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : F722MB : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]

Operation : Write Flash [ v2.12 ]

Repartition   : Enabled
Flash Verify  : Disabled
Reg.Pre-Erase : Enabled
Verify HW/SW  : Enabled
SData Backup  : Disabled
Safe UserData : Disabled
Flash Format  : Disabled

Files :12
[FL] : Set : preloader_p6601.bin
[FL] : Set : lk.bin
[FL] : Set : boot.img
[FL] : Set : recovery.img
[FL] : Set : logo.bin
[FL] : Set : apedata.img
[FL] : Set : secro.img
[FL] : Set : trustzone.bin
[FL] : Set : trustzone.bin
[FL] : Set : system.img
[FL] : Set : cache.img
[FL] : Set : userdata.img

[FL] : Total size : 0x83F2A556 [ 2,06 GB ]

1. Make sure device is powered off. Power off, if need. Wait 20 seconds after
2. Insert USB cable in phone
Waiting for device connection ...

PTFN : MediaTek USB Port (COM21)
MODE : BOOTROM
PORT : 21
Waiting BOOT ack ...
BROM : Skip ACK verify
BROM : Init BROM
BROM init passed!
     CHIP : MT6735 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000
     TYPE : LEGACY MTK
BROM : SecLevel : 0x00000000
BROM : SecMode  : PLAIN [+PRL]
BROM : BROM|BL  : 0x05|0xFE
BROM : BOOTROM
MODE : 0_base : BASE_v2012 | Manual : Disabled
AGENT : Look for suitable BootChain in DA ... 
AGENT : MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
AGENT : Found MT6735
AGENT : MTK_DOWNLOAD_AGENT
     BROM : Sending 1st DA ...
BROM : DA sent
BROM :Transfer control to DA ... 
     DA : AGENT started!
NAND : DEVICE NOT FOUND
NAND : 000000000000000000000000
eMMC : OK
eMMC : 90014A4841473265050707A09C771D45
DAInf: 4 : 2 : 155
DA : EXT_RAM NOT initialized!
eMMC : OK
eMMC : 484A019065324741A0070705451D779C
NAND : DEVICE NOT FOUND
NAND : 000000000000000000000000
     EMI : DEV : MT6752
     EMI : SRC : preloader_p6601.bin
     EMI : CNT : 0009
     EMI : [00] : ID : 90014A484147326505 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : HAG2e : RAM : [ 3,00 GB ]
     EMI : [01] : ID : 150100513331334D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : Q313MB : RAM : [ 2,00 GB ]
     EMI : [02] : ID : 90014A483847316505 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : H8G1e : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
     EMI : [03] : ID : 450100445331303038 : VEN : SANDISK   | DEV : DS1008 : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
     EMI : [04] : ID : 110100303038473330 : VEN : TOSHIBA   | DEV : 008G30 : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
     EMI : [05] : ID : 150100463832324D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : F822MB : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
     EMI : [06] : ID : 15010051345A334D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : Q4Z3MB : RAM : [ 2,00 GB ]
     EMI : [07] : ID : 90014A484247346132 : VEN : HYNIX     | DEV : HBG4a2 : RAM : [ 3,00 GB ]
     EMI : [08] : ID : 150100463732324D42 : VEN : SAMSUNG   | DEV : F722MB : RAM : [ 1,00 GB ]
     EMI : Init EMI from PRELOADER
INIT : 0xBC : DRAM [ 0x00000000 :  [ 0 B ] ]
DRAM : DRAM: 0xC0000000 [ 3,00 GB ]
     DA : DRAM ready!
DA : BOOT to 2nd DA ...
DA : Receiving HW info

        EMMC: 90014A484147326550707A09C774345
        EMMC: VEN : HYNIX | OEM : 4A01 | DEV : HAG2e
        EMMC: 
              BOOT1  : 0x00400000 [ 4,00 MB ]
              BOOT2  : 0x00400000 [ 4,00 MB ]
              RPMB   : 0x00400000 [ 4,00 MB ]
              USER   : 0x3AB800000 [ 14,68 GB ]

        SRAM: 0x00020000 [ 128,00 KB ]
        DRAM: 0xC0000000 [ 3,00 GB ]

        CHIP : MT6735 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000 , EVOL : 0x0000

        RNID : 471884B168EE5DAA8F1EACE512E2ABB5

 STATUS : BLANK FLASH
 BSTYLE : EMMC FLASH BOOT

DA : USB : FULL-SPEED
DA : USB : Change Port Speed
PTFN : MediaTek DA USB VCOM (Android) (COM28)
MODE : PRELOADER PORT
PORT : 28

Boot done!

[FL] : HW verification passed!

SEC_DL : False (CUST)
SEC_DL : SECURE USB DL DISABLED
SEC_ID : 0x35464646304237304435444533464335

[FL] : Pre-Erase 
Erase : 0x0000000000000000 : 0x0000000000080000
Erase : 0x0000000001C80000 : 0x0000000143380000

[FL] : RePartition 
[FL] : RePartition Ok!


[FL] : Flashing now ... 

Write : PRELOADER
Update bootloader code ... 
Update bootloader Ok!
Write : LK
Write : BOOT
Write : RECOVERY
Write : LOGO
Write : APEDATA
Write : SECRO
Write : TEE1
Write : TEE2
Write : SYSTEM
Write : CACHE
Write : USERDATA

[FL] : RePartition 
[FL] : RePartition Ok!

[FL] : Flashing finished!

Done!
Elapsed: 00:03:25

Reconnect Power/Cable!
```


                                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

